# Agility Trial :]



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Here are a few pics from the agility trial. They have a giant copywritten thing over them because I think I have to buy them to get that removed/be able to save/use freely. :[ Too bad because this woman took some WICKED pics of Indi. I'm probably going to see if I can buy a package of the pics, but for now, have a look at this woman's awesome photography!  I can now have a giant poster of my dog in my room bahahaha. :biggrin:
HorsesnMotion | TAG P1/Starters Snooker 02/26/2011
HorsesnMotion | TAG P1/Starters Snooker 02/26/2011
HorsesnMotion | TAG P1/Starters Snooker 02/26/2011
HorsesnMotion | TAG P1/Starters Jumpers 02/26/2011
HorsesnMotion | TAG P1/Starters Jumpers 02/26/2011
HorsesnMotion | TAG P1/Starters Jumpers 02/26/2011
HorsesnMotion | TAG P1/Starters Jumpers 02/26/2011
HorsesnMotion | TAG P1/Starters Jumpers 02/26/2011
http://www.horsesnmotion.com/p489352385/h34b6dff9#h34b6dff9
http://www.horsesnmotion.com/p489352385/h34b6dff9#h34b59b3f
http://www.horsesnmotion.com/p489352385/h34b6dff9#h24b0810e
http://www.horsesnmotion.com/p489352385/h34b6dff9#h3c2449f2


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

That is awesome! I would love to have a camera that takes action shots like that!!!!!! Good job Indi!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. :]

Man I know, I'm dying for a camera that great. Knowing me any time Indi and I weren't running I'd be snapping pics left and right! I love photography and awesome cameras can really capture some cool stuff. :]


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pics, it looks like y'all had fun!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome photo's of an awesome dog. I really love the way he is so focused on you - in almost every picture you can see him looking at you, waiting for the next command. 
Although they are great photo's, I don't think I'd panic about buying them right now (unless you've got the spare doe of course) as I'm sure there will be plenty more opportunities like these in your agility future!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, she definitely gives me a lot of attention. I love her to bits and she loves agility as it's one big game to her.  

We had tons of fun Missusmac! Have you started your agility class yet?


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes! This will be our third week, and Miko has not had a problem with any of the obstacles so far... he LOVES to tunnel lol! I posted last week about the other lady in our class getting defensive and essentially insulting Miko, but it doesn't seem to bother him so I'll just ignore her. However, if she says one more thing...:wacko:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Whaaatt? I'll have to go hunt this thread down. :| Whatever that woman said, ignore her, who cares what she thinks. You're out there for Miko and yourself so who the heck cares what other people in class have to say. If you're both having fun that is all that matters. :] I'm glad he enjoys it!!

edit: I found the thread. Seriously, there are so many people who just need to learn how to zip it and focus on -their- dog. I've gotten a lot of $#!& about my dog but because I'm there for her I try to ignore most negative people in class and it works out for the better of us both.  Sounds to me like she was just jealous of Miko and his intelligence/athleticism.  And what the heck, purina? Ew, no wonder her poor dog was staring off into space, he was probably dreaming about catching one of those birds to eat.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Those are phemonial pictures. Captures the entire emotion and suspense!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks! I think they are really great pics too, they do capture the moment really well. :]


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Great pictures! I think this is my favorite:

http://www.horsesnmotion.com/p489352385/e24b0810e


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

:] I like the ones where her ears are almost straight up! I've always wondered what she would look like if they stood up like her mothers did. Now I know!


----------

